# Best Binoculars for the money



## Hoyt1967 (Dec 21, 2003)

used to have Nikon monarchs and really liked them and now I use cabelas alaskan guide 8x and also really nice.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Check out the Zeiss line, I have a pair and they are phenomenal. They won't hit you quite as hard as the Swarovski either.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

*binos*

I have a pair of Nikon Monarchs and also a pair of Alpen. Both are great and the Alpens are a little less expensive.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Check out Vortex Optics - I looked at the Alpens but bought the Vortex instead. http://www.vortexoptics.com/ 

You can do a search on here and find alot of good info on their binos.

Contact vortexnick here on AT(tell him LastCall sent you), he can help you find the best prices on them.

:cocktail: LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*vortex*

another vote for the vortex line!!! 1/2 the price as the big boys and just as good!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Buy the Alpen Shasta Ridge 8 X 42's for $200.00, end of story. :wink: 

I love mine for the money. They are a big improvement over others that I have had for around $100.00. I'd say they are twice as good.


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll second Doc with the Zeiss. I never realized optics could be that good.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

for the money, Alpens are awesome. I hear Vortex is awesome as well but maybe a little more expensive. Nikon and Bushnell are too expensive.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, I just ordered my second pair of Vortex binos today. 8X42 Sidewinders for IBO to go with my 12X50 Vultures for ASA.

Actually the Vortex's were a little less $$ than any of the Alpens I looked at. Go to Vortex's web site (www.vortexoptics.com) and there is a link to all of their online dealers where you can find just what you need.

:cocktail: LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bino's*

Get the Team Realtree Nikons for under $75. Crystal Clear!


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*binoc's*

I used steiner for the last few years. looked through many at stores and events, At oak ridge I looked through the Alpen shasta ridge 8x42 and was like WOW! Awesome binoc's for a good price. Talked to Bob Morgan Senior Pro and he said you'd need to spend $1100 to find better binocs. I love them.Can't go wrong with Alpen


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I think you will find that most of the comparisons that were done on binoculars by the major magazines give the Nikon Monarchs the higher marks or the highest marks for what you get for your buck. I have some and they are great. I am looking into the Alpens also I think they make an 8.5 X 50 Apex. I heard they were really nice also. If you have a Cabellas or Bass Pro near you just go try out all of the binoculars they offer. You will find out what you want to know.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Vortex, not bad pricing but the best warrenty in the market and made in the USA...


----------



## tgturkeytaker (Jun 16, 2005)

*I'll keep my Alpens*

I bought a pair of Alpens last year at the ASA Classic. I use them in rain and shine. Great pair of specs - $100 or so. I use them bowhunting too!


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

I just ordered a pair of Vortex 8X42 Sidewinders. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nikon Monarch Atb or Leupold wind river Olympic.


----------



## Warlock49766 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Nikon Monarchs*

One more vote for the Nikon Monarchs ! :wink: 

I got a pair of the 10X40's for an Elk hunt in Idaho last year,... crystal clear optics the "BEST" buy for your buck! The guy I was hunting with from Washington State had a pair of "Wind Rivers" and he couldn't believe the difference in weight and clarity. 

His Leopold's where heavier by far and the Nikons were clearer too ! I also own a compact version of Nikons (10X25) and they are nice too but for a day of glassin' a hillside the Nikon Monarchs won hands down!


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Warlock49766 said:


> One more vote for the Nikon Monarchs ! :wink:
> 
> I got a pair of the 10X40's for an Elk hunt in Idaho last year,... crystal clear optics the "BEST" buy for your buck! The guy I was hunting with from Washington State had a pair of "Wind Rivers" and he couldn't believe the difference in weight and clarity.
> 
> His Leopold's where heavier by far and the Nikons were clearer too ! I also own a compact version of Nikons (10X25) and they are nice too but for a day of glassin' a hillside the Nikon Monarchs won hands down!


Which wind rivers where they? There are several models. I know mine are the same weight and dimensions as the monarchs. They are as clear and have better color contrast. They also won out definition in very low light, thus why I chose them. Binos are very much like bows though. Your eyesockets and your eyesight will make on mans treasure another mans junk.


----------



## Warlock49766 (Apr 22, 2006)

They were the Wind River "Cascade's" if I remember correctly in BLACK,.. 8X42's Not their top of the line but comparable in price to the Monarchs. 

I think I got my Monarch ATB's for $239.00 when I purchased them (on sale through Natchez Shooters Supply) last spring (2005)


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I agree that the atb's are nicer than the cascades. The olympics or pinnacles are much nicer binos though. Yes the atb's can be had for a great price. It really makes shopping for binos a tough task. The good news is that you dont need to buy a pair that is $1000 or better to have real good glass.


----------



## Warlock49766 (Apr 22, 2006)

I totally agree,... just like shopping for a bow. Ya gotta' pick em' up and give em' a try (lot's of em') before you make your decision. :wink: 

Personally my eyes work BETTER at dusk for some reason I've got steel blue/gray eyes and they are *very* light sensitive. (blue eyes are more so as opposed to brown eyes)

I wear sunglasses A LOT when ever I'm outside & I take em' off when it's too dark out to see well with them on,.. and then everything is ok for them at that time. (No squinting)


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

*Alpen Shasta Ridge 8x42*

Pictures say 1000 words 

Taken with a cannon 3.2 MP camera in late afternoon in January in central Alberta in the mountains 
thru a pair of Alpen Shasta Ridge ....Notice the clear crisp picture .....Kinda tough to beat huh ...


----------



## A.D.D.Hunter75 (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a pair of busnells trophy series. Bought through Bass pro shops for $150 on sale. 8x36.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Another vote for the Nikons


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Alpen Apex 8.5 x 50's


----------



## deanf/42 (Feb 2, 2006)

*check out Vortex*

check out Vortex optics. They are online they have a wide variety and they are reasonably priced. I researched bino's for a while and to me these are the best bang for the buck. Best of all they come with a lifetime replacement. I bought the Vortex Broadwing 10x42 they also come in 8x42. Good luck.
Dean


----------



## NHSarcher (Oct 15, 2004)

*Me too*



thumperX said:


> another vote for the vortex line!!! 1/2 the price as the big boys and just as good!!!



I just received my 8 x 42 sidewinders yesterday. They are absolutley awesome. The retail on them is pretty reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

*pentax*

I have pentax 8x42 dcf wp. They are very clear with great color and you can see the lines on a 3d target really good. Whatever you buy consider that the average pupul is about 6 mm. Take the big number, 42 and divide it by the little number, 8 which equals 5.25. You want to stay in the 5,6, or 7 range. That will give you good light gathering capibilities and less eye strain. Make sure that they have bak 4 prism and are fully coated.


----------



## George Pharis (May 3, 2006)

*Best bonoculars for the money*

For the money the Leupold Wind Rivers are excellent. All Leupolds are water proof and their warranty is great.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Brunton*

The bruntons are well worth the money...And the Echo's are just as nice for 250...you can get them less on-line...


----------



## mike2112 (May 10, 2005)

Leica, have had Zeiss Swarovski Leupold Nikon and a ton of other ones.

I will NOT get rid of the Leicas.

If you can look thru them it is better than buying on recommendations, especially since everybodys eyes are different.

Mike


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

One more vote for the Nikon Monarchs ! :banana:


----------



## downunder (Jul 15, 2005)

I bought a pair of Carson XM series 8x42 binoculars from ebinoculars.com for $168 at the beginning of the year. They've gone up in price now but do a search on these forums and you will see why I chose them. All that I can add is that everything I have read about the Carson XM series is an understatement. I think I got the deal of the century.


----------



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

Leupold Wind River For The Best Money Save

Leupold Golden Ring For The Top Of The Chain!


----------



## ManHunter (Sep 10, 2005)

*Imho...*

Hands down, the best 8-power bino for the money is the Pentax 8x32 DCF SP. Compare them to all of the very best binos out there and you won't find a nickel's worth of difference in quality. In price, you'll find $1,000 or so, but not in quality. (By the way, I don't own a pair. I own a few pairs of Zeiss binos, but I really, really like the Pentax...)


----------



## ManHunter (Sep 10, 2005)

*To follow up...*

The Pentax 8x32s mentioned above are roof prism binoculars, which are more compact than porro prism binos. You didn't mention which you prefer, so I assumed roofs. A good pair of porros can be had for under $100; not so with roofs.


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

I dunno 'bout the vortex line. No exp. with them. A great bargain can be had
in the bushnell "legend" line of binos(the rainguard works!). 
I am also a fan of the zeiss "diafun" glasses, but they have old style roll down eyecups. 
Nikon is great glass, also, and I too like the monarchs. Also, one of the best 
bargains to be had is the Nikon "premeire" line. Some of the best optics in the
world (some say THE best), and cheaper then the big three. 
All these are roof prisms. In this class, stay away from the really cheap optics.
You will NOT be happy with 100$ roof prisms.:sad: Spend the cash and live happy, or save some money and buy porros. Just step away from the cheap 
roofs.
Good Luck.


----------



## shooter31 (Apr 26, 2004)

Burris just came out with a new line. They are the Fullfield II, available in 8x42 or 10x42. I was originally set on the Nikon Monarchs, but went with the Burris. Crystal clear, small, camo design, ... absolutely thrilled with them. Available online for ~$200.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

My Carson XM 8x32 are a decent glass for the money, and a nice treestand glass. Wish I had the 8x42 thou for a little better light gathering. I really liked the Brunton Epochs out of all the high ends I looked thru a couple weeks back. Hope to get a pair of the 8.5 x 43 Epochs down the road.


----------

